# is he shy :(?



## ena181920 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hello again ~ I got a new Boy today his name is sunny. 

Everytime he sees me he stops swimming and freezes up and he quicky go to the corner of the tank or hides between plants. Is he shy or sick? he doesnt eat either i tried giving him bloodoworms . my other bettas are always super excited to see me :crying:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He is gorgeous! He does not have that squatty body of so many DT...which means he will be less likely to bloat.

Here is what I advise about eating and new Betta:

There are many reasons new Betta do not eat but the two main ones are stress of going from a cup to a mansion or not recognizing what you are offering as food. In the later case, they may have been fed frozen or freeze dried and if you are offering pellets or flakes they are foreign to new Betta.

Give a new Betta one pellet and if it does not eat within a minute or two, remove and try again a couple of hours later. Whatever you do, do not go out and buy or offer frozen or freeze dried...this is like giving chocolate as a reward to a child who refuses to eat his or her vegetables. This will set you back. Keep offering your food until the Betta realizes what it is. It can take more than a week and I have even had them go two or more. Rest assured Betta will not allow themselves to starve.

I hope this helps you and Sunny. Oh, and his reaction to you is normal. If he was in a store he was subject to people poking at his cup, being sloshed around, etc. He will come around. As long as he is swimming and not lying on the bottom of the tank I would not worry.


----------



## ena181920 (Nov 27, 2018)

thank you ill try that


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

When I got my fish it took roughly a week for him to recognise me and come and great me. He hid a lot so just provide plenty of cover, I found that a small feeding area also helped at the start (breeding set up) once I almost completely hid it from view. Make him feel safe that will help build trust and you will be rewarded


----------

